# ⭐️'Not worth the money,' some Twin Cities drivers say after Lyft changes pay ?



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

http://m.startribune.com/some-twin-cities-lyft-drivers-upset-with-change-in-pay/558485422/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Articles like this need to be on social media. This site doesn’t get the publicity it needs, no offense.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Articles like this need to be on social media. This site doesn't get the publicity it needs, no offense.


Let her rip, rip it and spread it. I don't do much social medias.

By the way I love cheese curds also ? ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Let her rip, rip it and spread it. I don't do much social medias.


I don't either. Where's @No Prisoners when you need him. I think he's the one tweeting about the strike months ago.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Let her rip, rip it and spread it. I don't do much social medias.


Well you better get started... now this should start conversation on why pax rate keep going up and drivers keep getting cuts


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I don't either. Where's @No Prisoners when you need him. I think he's the one tweeting about the strike months ago.


Maybe just blast to all your local fake news stations in your area. If everyone emails this to all media outlets locally it will gain momentum.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Maybe just out it on blast to all your local fake news stations in your area. If everyone emails this to all media outlets locally it will gain momentum.


I would but I'm busy looking for a real job. ?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I would but I'm busy looking for a real job. ?


Understood ?



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Well you better get started... now this should start conversation on why pax rate keep going up and drivers keep getting cuts


Spot on Sir ?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

So 33 cents a mile and then Lyft gets 25% of that back?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> So 33 cents a mile and then Lyft gets 25% of that back?


Taking more than that.

And drivers asked to be compensated for time and distance to the pick up IN ADDITION to the existing rates, but as always, Lyft is telling only half of the story, play stupid and convince more drivers is not worth it.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Shuffle the lyft pax and let the ping ring out


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Articles like this need to be on social media. This site doesn't get the publicity it needs, no offense.


Well the problem is, people hate Uber as well as Uber drivers. That's why its hard to sell U/L driver related news on social media. Imho UP is the best place on social media to get the best information available about rideshare industry. Those websites called rideshareguru, rideguru, ridethis, ridethat create their content from UP. All they have to do is, following news and other sections to create their daily content.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> "One of the top requests we receive from drivers is to be paid for their effort while picking up a passenger," Lyft said in a statement. "Drivers will now be paid while on their way to pick up a passenger, which will make earnings more consistent on a week-to-week basis."


lol same old Lyft....cutting driver pay and somehow managing to say with a straight face drivers will make more and that drivers requested to make less money


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"Dougherty estimates that he would make an average of $13 to $14 an hour as a Lyft driver now " 

Not bad, it's still double the federal min wage.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yea I wouldn’t take that number as whole yet.... I would like to see his number. I bet it’s lower then that


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

As of September 4, 2012, fares begin at $2.50 ($3.00 between 8:00 p.m. and 6:00 am, and $3.50 during the peak weekday hours of 4:00–8:00 p.m.) and increase based on the distance traveled and time spent in slow traffic (50 cents for each one-fifth of a mile or each 50 seconds stopped or traveling under 12 miles an hour .

So back then in NYC you made more for every 1/5 mile than uber pays gross, not net per mile.


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> As of September 4, 2012, fares begin at $2.50 ($3.00 between 8:00 p.m. and 6:00 am, and $3.50 during the peak weekday hours of 4:00-8:00 p.m.) and increase based on the distance traveled and time spent in slow traffic (50 cents for each one-fifth of a mile or each 50 seconds stopped or traveling under 12 miles an hour .
> 
> So back then in NYC you made more for every 1/5 mile than uber pays gross, not net per mile.


back then lol in nyc 1995 driver got 100% of a $6.60 minimum fare & most tipped

2019 drivers get $4 gross almost no one on those rides tip & they have to pay maintenance lmao

tony danza was getting more per mile on 1979 episodes of taxi

im binging diffrent strokes watch the muhammed ali episode 208, 1980 kimberley the 14 year old pulls out a dollar bill & says to a guy all Id tip you but all I have is a dollar & dont want to "insult" you

the guy said insult me insult me lmao

all documented no one cares uber lyft bribing anyone who matters & stealing the rest laundering it thru real estate










& do i need to mention this 1985 10 year old begging for two dollars


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> http://m.startribune.com/some-twin-cities-lyft-drivers-upset-with-change-in-pay/558485422/


Only the Best will aply now !

Lmao



njn said:


> "Dougherty estimates that he would make an average of $13 to $14 an hour as a Lyft driver now "
> 
> Not bad, it's still double the federal min wage.


Not bad if LYFT SUPLIES THE CAR & THE GAS !


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

“As more and more drivers begin to understand the poor return on investment, they are going to eventually stop driving,” - Doubt it. Human beings are capable of amazing things when they are desperate or unfamiliar with the consequences of acting against their own self interest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

delock51 said:


> "As more and more drivers begin to understand the poor return on investment, they are going to eventually stop driving," - Doubt it. Human beings are capable of amazing things when they are desperate or unfamiliar with the consequences of acting against their own self interest.


" PIZZA PIZZA "
THE FEW
THE PROUD
THE PAID ! *

* ( must be able to pass a REAL background check.)
**( must be capable of an interview with Real People)
***( must pass Health Background check. No contagious disease)


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

delock51 said:


> "As more and more drivers begin to understand the poor return on investment, they are going to eventually stop driving," - Doubt it. Human beings are capable of amazing things when they are desperate or unfamiliar with the consequences of acting against their own self interest.


yup desperate people will work for $3 an hour cuz its better than zero, self preservation built into the app theyll risk it all for 2 tacos cuz its better than starving & even if 9 out of 10 are whammies by design the slot machine will reward them with enough to fill the tank up to keep playing, the algo knows when a drivers at that line & needs a good ping to forget about the last 7 bad ones

the brogrammers figure hey we gave them a $50 long ride thats 5+ hours minimum wage we can pay em $3 an hour for least 5 hours itll even out lol


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> So 33 cents a mile and then Lyft gets 25% of that back?


Lyft doesn't take a %. It hasn't been that way for quite some time.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> yup desperate people will work for $3 an hour cuz its better than zero, self preservation built into the app theyll risk it all for 2 tacos cuz its better than starving & even if 9 out of 10 are whammies by design the slot machine will reward them with enough to fill the tank up to keep playing, the algo knows when a drivers at that line & needs a good ping to forget about the last 7 bad ones
> 
> the brogrammers figure hey we gave them a $50 long ride thats 5+ hours minimum wage we can pay em $3 an hour for least 5 hours itll even out lol


Pretty much. It saddens me that most haven't figured it out yet. It isn't really 3 dollars, or $2.80/$2.60 - After expenses, its not even a buck in most cases. Sad


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Go ask the express drivers who are getting paid .19 cent per mile... that so sad. It’s so wrong ... so many danger driving and they are literally driving for ? change


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

njn said:


> "Dougherty estimates that he would make an average of $13 to $14 an hour as a Lyft driver now "
> 
> Not bad, it's still double the federal min wage.


Remember that is the "Gross", so you can imagine what the net is. If you use the NYC TLC calculation, you need to make at least $27+ Gross per hour to net $17. Same established formula would make his estimate $3 to $4 per hour!!! Also keep in mind he grabbed those numbers out of the air, basically a WAG.

You gotta love the Lyft spin machine. Still claiming it's not a pay cut and this is what drivers wanted. LOL


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> http://m.startribune.com/some-twin-cities-lyft-drivers-upset-with-change-in-pay/558485422/


Lyft just released a new statement. "Our drivers constantly tell us they love the flexibility to make peanuts"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Of course, Gr*yft* puts out its usual spin and lies.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Imagine if Lyft also handled charities for starving children.

Children: We're hungry, we only have food that would last 1 week! We need to at least be able to eat for 4 weeks.

Lyft: No problem! We'll cut down your daily food rations to just 1/4 the amount, this way you'll have the remaining 3/4 to eat until the month's end!

Children: BULLSHIT!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lyft stock down to $48.97.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lyft stock down to $48.97.


I hope lyft crashes but with the new cuts they will show more profit... or least more made per ride... while the poor drivers makes less


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I hope lyft crashes but with the new cuts they will show more profit... or least more made per ride... while the poor drivers makes less


Got a $9.47 bonus from Lyft this morning. Why? I'm guessing no one's logged on Lyft.
The profits won't amount to anything if they can't get pings serviced.
Lyft drivers are pissed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Got a $9.47 bonus from Lyft this morning. Why? I'm guessing no one's logged on Lyft.
> The profits won't amount to anything if they can't get pings serviced.
> Lyft drivers are pissed.


i cant picture lyft drivers driving outside of bonus situations like that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Got a $9.47 bonus from Lyft this morning. Why? I'm guessing no one's logged on Lyft.
> The profits won't amount to anything if they can't get pings serviced.
> Lyft drivers are pissed.


Preparing to play " Taps" for Lyft.

Shame.
" THEY DID IT TO THEMSELVES "!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> Imagine if Lyft also handled charities for starving children.
> 
> Children: We're hungry, we only have food that would last 1 week! We need to at least be able to eat for 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


lmao ?? im dead


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> http://m.startribune.com/some-twin-cities-lyft-drivers-upset-with-change-in-pay/558485422/


lyft says it's not a pay cut ? ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> lyft says it's not a pay cut ? ?


yeah, Lyft cuts rates and calls em "improvements" ??

Lyfts latest statement, "our drivers constantly tell us the most frustrating thing is making money, so we constantly cut their pay for them" ??


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Will never feel bad about accepting rides while parked downtown as I walk towards pax out of sight to cancel and make profit without even being in the car.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah, Lyft cuts rates and calls em "improvements" ??
> 
> Lyfts latest statement, "our drivers constantly tell us the most frustrating thing is making money, so we constantly cut their pay for them" ??


funny af , those losers at lyft


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

delock51 said:


> Will never feel bad about accepting rides while parked downtown as I walk towards pax out of sight to cancel and make profit without even being in the car.


Saves on gas !


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I’d be happy with a $5 minimum. $1/mile and $0.25/min. My city pays $2.25 min fare, $0.63/mi and $0.09/min. Those stops kill me. 

When surge was paying me about 50% more than normal, fares felt reasonably fair. 

Always felt we needed more than double on time. Seems like they only paid us that so when pax ask us if we get paid for time during stops, technically we have to say yes. I always just tell them no. 

Always cracks me up when they tell me, “Start the time, I’ll be right there”. Think to myself, well. I started it when I got here. You have 3...2...1...cancel!!


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn, even at my $2.80 minimum, the math still doesn't add up which means even at less, one still isn't really making any profit once all expenses are taken out. I think another interesting thing about these new generation of drivers is that with each passing wave or phase of them, you get drivers whos bills are probably even less than probably $300 a month to even consider labeling uber or lyft as profitable. There could be other factors within such generations as well. People who live with their parents, don't really have any bills; cellphone, rent groceries etc, and I'm willing to bet that in most cases, the car doesn't even belong to them and is obtained through other means. The atmosphere these companies have fostered are beautifully insane as it spirals downward into more chaos.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Saves on gas !


good for the environment !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lyft stock down to $48.97.


I forget; at what did it open?



kevin92009 said:


> lyft says it's not a pay cut ? ?





uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah, Lyft cuts rates and calls em "improvements" ??
> 
> Lyfts latest statement, "our drivers constantly tell us the most frustrating thing is making money, so we constantly cut their pay for them" ??


......spin and lies; about what you expect from either F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft*.



delock51 said:


> Will never feel bad about accepting rides while parked downtown as I walk towards pax out of sight to cancel and make profit without even being in the car.


Ah, the Pedestrian Shuffle: _feets don't fail me now!_

You will do well to keep a lookout, as we have several Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Girl Scouts on this Forum who will take you to task for this.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol


Another Uber Driver said:


> I forget; at what did it open?
> 
> ......spin and lies; about what you expect from either F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft*.
> 
> ...


 Pedestrian Shuffle ??


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

A


SurgeMasterMN said:


> http://m.startribune.com/some-twin-cities-lyft-drivers-upset-with-change-in-pay/558485422/


Article is behind paywall; can't read.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I don't either. Where's @No Prisoners when you need him. I think he's the one tweeting about the strike months ago.


He was fake all the way. Totally useless with his empty bragging and ridiculous stories of how important he is. Classic troll.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I forget; at what did it open?
> 
> ......spin and lies; about what you expect from either F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft*.
> 
> ...


Lyft IPO was $75. Uber $45. 
And Uber is at $32.57.
Downright embarrassing.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I don't either. Where's @No Prisoners when you need him. I think he's the one tweeting about the strike months ago.


He is working on the awesome app that 
is going to put uber and Lyft out of business.
While he is not Trumpeting mind you...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> He was fake all the way. Totally useless with his empty bragging and ridiculous stories of how important he is. Classic troll.


That could describe many people here. Who are probably also fake drivers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> That could describe many people here. Who are probably also fake drivers.


A lot of these trolls are probably former drivers that have been deactivated.
I think they are kinda strung out on the activity of posting but don't drive anymore and mad about it
The only thing that's left is trolling so that's what they do...
Lyft says we value your time 
so we are going to pay you more for it
THE VALUE OF YOUR CAR ISN'T..
they are going to have to LOSE drivers
or uber will follow and we will all be screwed


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> they are going to have to LOSE drivers
> or uber will follow and we will all be screwed


We're already screwed by U/L.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> We're already screwed by U/L.


Some people are always going to complain about money. I generally don't though as I can usually make $20 an hour 13 hours a day. I run both apps but if Lyft drops the rate I'll have to quit....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

If they don't watch it
This will be your new Lyft driver. !!!!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If they don't watch it
> This will be your new Lyft driver. !!!!


$.30 a mile is definitely appropriate for the horse


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> $.30 a mile is definitely appropriate for the horse


Lol it's a donkey !


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Lol it's a donkey !


well in that case , 40 cents a mile lol


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

This needs to go viral!

Public will be PISSED that they still have to pay the same rates even though costs are way down.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

delock51 said:


> "As more and more drivers begin to understand the poor return on investment, they are going to eventually stop driving," - Doubt it. Human beings are capable of amazing things when they are desperate or unfamiliar with the consequences of acting against their own self interest.


American drivers quit rideshare after the massive 2014 rate cuts.

Since 2014, the overwhelming majority of rideshare drivers are Third World immigrants from countries so poor, that any job in the US seems lucrative by comparison.

It usually only takes them a month or two for them to discover that they can't support their families on the garbage rates these companies pay or their car breaks and they can't afford to fix it. Either way, they join the 97% of drivers who quit every year.

The problem has always been that by the time they quit, uber already has another Third World immigrant signed up to their place.


----------

